# 2002 Trek 5500 geometry



## single.tracked (May 19, 2007)

My wife has a 2002 Trek 5500 which fits perfectly. She's ridden the paint off of it and would love a new bike. I would love to find the geometry specs so we could compare new to old. Web searches and emails to Trek have produced nothing. Anyone have a 2002 catalog out there.

...thanks


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

From Internet Archive:
http://web.archive.org/web/20021015070637/www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2002/road/geometries/5500_geo.html

I used the May 30, 2002 link to get the geometry chart:
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.trekbikes.com


----------

